# Tips on how to create dirt paths faster?



## Kiwi (Aug 30, 2013)

It seems kind of ironic to ask this when so many people complain about grass deterioration... but I'll ask anyway.

Does anyone here know how to get dirt paths faster? I'm tting forward day by day and I'm constantly running over my paths (patterns)... but so far it's not very visible :< I'm so sick of the patterns and natural paths look very pretty in my opinion... ugh... why does it take so long...


----------



## ben_nyc (Aug 30, 2013)

Run, run some more Kiwi!  That's the only real solution.  ^o^


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 30, 2013)

My only suggestion would be to make sure your town is arranged so the villagers can only go certain directions to get across river or to town, etc.  Walk fast, don't run.  My town is full of dirt paths.  A little is okay, but I would like some grass back.  And planting paths (designs) hasn't helped my grass one bit.


----------



## Patchwork (Aug 30, 2013)

The only other thing you could do aside from what has been stated, is to encourage your visitors to run on your paths. Hope you get your dirt paths real soon.


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 30, 2013)

Tsk. It's times like this I wish Nintendo had done things the easy way. No grass deterioration, instead you'd have a special pair of shoes or a tool that would cut away the grass. That way those who want paths could more easily control where the paths go, and those who don't want their grass to die could keep their grass!

Literally everyone wins! 

I've got patterns down in my town too. Maybe someday when the grass under it is all dead I'll just get rid of them and have natural path. ...If grass will die anywhere but in random patches of town no one ever walks around.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 30, 2013)

Stop time traveling. Time traveling to a new day will bring back some grass. If you want dirt paths, you need to lay down your patterns and follow them all the time. Run on them, walk fast, do whatever, but you cannot just walk around them once or twice, TT to the next day, walk on them again, TT some more, walk, TT, and so on. It will not work.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 30, 2013)

uh if you want really big ones you could make a new character and plop their house down and then destroying them
and then move the house a bit to the right or w/e and keep doing it


bc it leaves a big patch of dirt 
also you could do it with pwp as well i believe
but the grass grows back faster i think, so you'll have to run on it


----------



## Deerly (Aug 30, 2013)

Every time you load up the game, there's a little bit more grass gone. My advice is instead of TTing, run all over the place and save and quit as much as you can over the course of the day. TT is regrowing your grass!


----------



## moonbunny (Aug 30, 2013)

I've heard that patterns actually help to prevent grass deterioration. (I would believe it, to be honest... I've always seen green under my paths.) Maybe use your patterns as borders instead of placing them in the areas you want your path to be? As in, run in between them instead of on them? -shrug- I have no idea if it would work or not, but it's something you could try.


----------



## CHR:)S (Aug 30, 2013)

I thought patterns protected the grass?


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Aug 30, 2013)

save+quit, then get back on and run over your paths again. repeat. Do not time travel.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 30, 2013)

moonbunny said:


> I've heard that patterns actually help to prevent grass deterioration. (I would believe it, to be honest... I've always seen green under my paths.) Maybe use your patterns as borders instead of placing them in the areas you want your path to be? As in, run in between them instead of on them? -shrug- I have no idea if it would work or not, but it's something you could try.



im pretty sure grass dies under patterns


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 30, 2013)

tsundere said:


> im pretty sure grass dies under patterns



yeah, i remember someone mentioning it helps your grass, but it still deteriorates...


----------



## idiotcurl (Aug 30, 2013)

On the topic of grass deterioration, I used paths for a while until I decided I really didn't like patterned paths. When I tore up all the patterns, a lot of the grass that was deteriorated before seemingly came back, albiet rather lightly. It could be just me, but it really seemed like that patterns helped at least a little bit.

Since then, I've embraced dirt paths, although I still hate the deterioration with a passion. Something that seemed to help for me, is I laid out the path by two squares, then placed flowers on either side. I only run in the space between the flower markers. While a large part of the town still looks a bit desert-ish from deterioration, the flowers have helped to restore the grass around the path, but walking around daily has worn out the grass in the path. This has all been in a time span of three weeks in real time.


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you all for answering! 



KitchenWhisk said:


> save+quit, then get back on and run over your paths again. repeat. Do not time travel.



Does that work? Thank you very much, I'm going to try that!

And yes, it would have been so much better AND easier if they included a tool/certain footwear that wears off the grass...


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 31, 2013)

put down paths, and always run on them, then in a week or so just remove the paths, and it should all be dirt.


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 19, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> My only suggestion would be to make sure your town is arranged so the villagers can only go certain directions to get across river or to town, etc.  Walk fast, don't run.  My town is full of dirt paths.  A little is okay, but I would like some grass back.  And planting paths (designs) hasn't helped my grass one bit.



Even though it?s been 7 years since your post, if you haven?t figured out already, just plant flowers in the spots you want your grass to grow back. ^o^


----------



## 22lexi (Jan 19, 2020)

Throw a path-running party with some friends! Get on discord, blast some music and run freely!! (well, structurally)

Edit: I've just realized that this was a post made in 2013. I am dumb


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 20, 2020)

I know this is an older post, but I would just like to mention that having set walking areas and running everyday will typically do the trick for me. It is mostly the snow and rain seasons that will set me back; though briefly.



alexa223 said:


> Throw a path-running party with some friends! Get on discord, blast some music and run freely!! (well, structurally)



I just picture them saying "This is our turf now", as they menacingly run passed villagers.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 21, 2020)

ben_nyc said:


> Run, run some more Kiwi!  That's the only real solution.  ^o^



I literally run 24/7 in my game and it never creates dirt paths. I think it's a myth so dictators can stop visitors from running.


----------

